# What plants don't 'get along' with Hornwort?



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I got a pretty sad Java Fern specimen from someone and for a while it seemed to do ok, made a few new leaves and was bouncing back- but I since I've added Hornwort I've noticed a few other plant problems. First, the Java fern isn't doing well, the new leaves are melting (the Hornwort is behind and above it.). The last trim I did, I stuck some of the insanely growing Hornwort in with a weighted Pennywort bunch, now that Pennywort is melting. Water chemistry is negative, so I don't think it's that. On the other hand, I was worried that I may have a problem with the Hornwort affecting my Marimo Moss Ball, but it seems fine. 
_ So for those experienced NPT aquascapers: is my Hornwort the likely culprit? _
I will do another big trim when the UV filter comes (thank you Santa). I plan on moving stuff around a bit then- maybe put the Hornwort by the Anubias. _Are there other plants that don't go well with Hornwort? _ Maybe my answers are in the book, also on the way. 
I still don't hate this plant. I like the brushy look, it grows like crazy, my Cherry Shrimp love it... but I want to work with it, not against it, if possible. Any help?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

mommyeireanne said:


> Water chemistry is negative


Posting the actual results of your water chemistry testing tells a lot more than "negative" or "it was fine". What's seems fine to one person, doesn't mean the same to another.

My first thought of what's wrong in your situation is that the hornwort is out-competing your other plants. As I'm sure you've seen, it grows rather quick and easily takes up more nutrients than the java fern and anubias.

You also mention the hornwort is above the java - blocking light to the java?

I'd suggest trimming the hornwort back or removing it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Hornwort can pull the CO2 levels down to where Java fern can't compete. Hornwort lives in shallow areas in ponds where the water is crowded with plants in full sunlight and CO2 is pulled down to low levels. Java ferns live in more shaded areas where the water is running and nutrient and CO2 levels are much higher.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

As far as shadeing the java fern, thats not a bad thing, as long as it gets some light. Direct light on a jave fern may cause burning of the leaves, and death to the fern. Could be a number of issues, either you are giving the fern an irregular light cycle by allowing the hornwort to shade it, then you trim and it isnt shaded. More likely is that the hornwort is "eating" all the nutrients before the fern and others can "eat".

I like hornwort, i have a variety of freshwater shrimp, and they love to forage and hide in hornwort, its great for babies too. But i had the same problem. My main tank is 99% hornwort free now, every so often i find a small piece and remove it, its a great floater and hanger on hehe, my 55 has only hornwort in it, and it has taken over. Im ok with that as I'm not doing anything with it.


----------



## Wiedertäufer (Nov 17, 2007)

My java fern wendelov has only done terribly with hornwort in the tank. I don't know if it's going to make it or not.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

mommyeireanne said:


> I will do another big trim when the UV filter comes


The UV will slowly kill your hornwort by depriving it of iron.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, I'll always have some in the Beta habitats, if the UV kills it off. I really love learning how all the flora and fauna work (or don't) together. I think I'll hold off on replacing the Java Fern if the Hornwort may go. Usually we check compatibility of animals, NPTs need the same for plants, it seems.


----------

